# Lets get after`em



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2007)

Fella`s every year the last weekend of OCTOBER I camp at horse creek wma. I usually set up the tuesday before and hunt till tuesday or weds. of the next week. You fellas are welcome to join me.I done been scouting and there are a lot of swamp chestnuts this year ,i even killed a porker the other day while walking around.thats how I hunt them anyway. It`ll be pre rut but every year I see good bucks. last year I killed a spike ,doe and a pig and my buddy John killed 3 pigs and a spike. hope to see you there.This will be the 6th year and every one has been great. WE once had 11 stickbowman there and EVERY one got a shot with the exception of two folks. Our group is usually the only ones there.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2007)

hey R-a Cee is this the hunt we were talking about???? i thought it was last weeek of october??????? cuz ima gona make one of em at least..........

john


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for catching that Cooper!! I got it corrected now.when you coming ,i done gaffed one porker and been playing musical trees with some nannys.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2007)

dude it will be the october horse creek hunt. i wuz down your way a week ago had to take a load of steel to richmond hill for the new Kroger they are building. i started to give you a shout but figured you wuz in da woods trying to stick somethin....LOL.....
john


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 20, 2007)

RC, is that gonna be like the 23rd through the 30th?


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2007)

yep hooked that would be right. Ain`t no good bucks here though.....


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2007)

dang R-a Cee is that a new BOB LEE bow you got leaning on that tree with the little rub ???????


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope Cooper thats one of my old jefferys. they deadly.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2007)

yep mister owen does build some sweet bows ......im planning on being there and im trying to guilt reviveourhomes(lewis) into going with me .......LOL......hope the boy can make it ......

john


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 20, 2007)

Alright John done twisted my arm.... Im in!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like fun.  Maybe I can make it as well.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 21, 2007)

i would love to hunt with you guys a couple days. i am real close to horse creek so i hunt it every year. your right robert there are no good bucks there


----------



## Just BB (Sep 21, 2007)

Is horse creek the one right by 16 just below macon?


----------



## Southbow (Sep 21, 2007)

Robert,
I sure wish I could join you. We're going to Blackbeard the week before that and to Kentucky to hunt public land two weekends after. The locks on the house may be changed if I plan another trip between those two.

I know yall will have a great time. Take some pictures and tell us some stories after the hunt.

chris


----------



## Al33 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have had these dates marked on my calendar for quite awhile now and have even got my camping gear in better order just for it. Maybe this time I want burn out any bearings on my trailer on the way there.

Of course I cannot make any promises but I will likely be down early, prolly Wednesday to get set up. Looking forward to it Robert and thanks for the invite.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool Al, it will be good to share a cap with ya!

I am pretty sure me a John are gonna get down there on Tuesday and stay till Saturday. Man I cant wait!!! I am already re-fletching arrows and pre-packing. LOL


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2007)

Im planning to go down eather wed. evening or thur morn. look forward to meeting yall!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2007)

lets keep thisun up top .......man this is gonna be great RC is like a pig stikin icon ..........i heard when the porkers here carter is hunting they just fall over dead that way they don't have to get stuck.......LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 25, 2007)

I may try and make this, I'll have to see what happens at work. I'll just be able to do a Friday through Sunday if I get to go, come down on Thursday evening.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 25, 2007)

How about someone letting me know just where Horse Creek WMA is located. The Ga DNR site ain't much help.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 25, 2007)

Al, the DNR regulations book gives directions from Jacksonville.  Jacksonville is south of McRae.  Your best bet would probably be I-75 to US 280, this will take you to Rhine.  From Rhine follow 117 into Jacksonville.  Someone else may know a shorter route for you, I just took a quick look at the map when I read you post.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2007)

AL i think its down around jacksonville and lumber city ga.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Robert and John. Looks like it is a fer piece from Marietta, about the same as Chickasawhatchee. I can do that.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you guys mind if I come. I might be able to get off work. I go to college in tifton, and would love to learn some tricks about traditional shooting. I just got a recurve this year so I am not near good enough to hunt with it, but I can lay the smackdown with my compound. Maybe this would be a good time for me to bring my recurve and lot ya'll show me a few tricks with it while sittin around camp.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 25, 2007)

Your welcome far as I`m concerned just don`t complain bout my cooking.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks RC, I will let you know closer to time if i can go. How crowded is it at that time of year.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 25, 2007)

Other than the folks in our group you may see one other truck. gun season is in every where in the county but there.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2007)

Hopefully I can go, I would have a great time, Thanks again.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 26, 2007)

Man we are gonna have a good crowd there, this will be SAWEET!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 26, 2007)

Al33 said:


> How about someone letting me know just where Horse Creek WMA is located. The Ga DNR site ain't much help.



the best way is to get off I 75 at cordele get on 280 when you get to rhine go south on 117.  the wma is aprox. 6miles south of jacksonville. you cant miss it, there is a large wma sign right before you get to you turn.


----------



## Just BB (Sep 26, 2007)

Ah Yes, I remember it now. Went down there once by myself hog hunting. Was easin down an old road bed with water on each side and heard some pigs just over alitte rise. Should have seen me sneaky snaking up to have a peek. Looked Like Barney Fife I was shaking so much. Just as I got to where I could almost see them, they must have got a wiff of me and started running off thru the water squealing all the way. Man that was fun but had I shot one, I would have had a mile drag back to the truck.


----------



## Just BB (Sep 26, 2007)

Can you post the exact dates that this will be going on for us calendar challenged folks?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2007)

BB im thinking that it will start the 23rd of oct. thru the 30th ....... i think that is what carter said.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey R.C.,  I may be the newest member here,  as Dennis Rice  just told me about this site.  I saw your first message about the hunt on T.G. and started to think about it then.  I'd like to come down there to hunt but would be dark 30 or later getting there on that Friday night. Would That be ok?  I don't want to crowd up anyone, or be too late setting up a camp, but would like to join up if ok.  There might be a slight possibility I could stay through Tuesday AM.  I'm Traditional! Thanks Bill


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome Bill, glad to have you. Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 27, 2007)

Theres 10,000 acres Bill, It won`t be very crowded..RC


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2007)

welcome bill ........we will have fun even if cater kills all the pigs afore we get there


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 29, 2007)

two buddys of mine went to the horse creek this weekend and both connected. one was a nice 10 point and the other was a doe. (it was a muzzleloader hunt)


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2007)

lets take this one back up top


----------



## robert carter (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe the river will get up soon it`s mighty low now. Id like to take the boat. saves a long walk for lazy folks like myself.RC


----------



## pine nut (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey RC what about a canoe on the river?  Good Idea or bad?  can one get up the banks most any where? Is there enough water for that? Silent stalks?  Paddling too far or too swift? Bill


----------



## robert carter (Oct 5, 2007)

It would work if someone put you out and picked you up down river but going back up would be ruff. Sounds like a springtime adventure we should plan out.RC


----------



## pine nut (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the Idea of  a float trip sometime, but I wa s thinking to use it for access this upcoming hunt.  If the river is low it might not be too hard to paddle back up.  I don't know what that river is like there.  A mile or two or three wouldn't be that bad I don't think. It would sure beat dragging a hog!  A long float wasn't what I was thinking.  Is there river access there at Horse creek or is it far away like at 441 bridge? I've never been there so don't know myself.  Willing to bring it for the cause.  I probably could bring an elec.  motor too if it would be needed.  I will get there Frida AM hopefully in time to hunt some in AM.  My son David will join me some time Friday and hunt Sat AM too.  He's from Douglas/ now Broxton. He's 6'7"..hard to miss.  Looking forward to meeting you, and getting to hunt with him.  He'll be using a compound,but I'm working on getting that changed.  
BTW do you know a Dr Parkerson in Baxley?  He's a Vet there.  Went to school with him 40 yrs ago.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 9, 2007)

Robert Carter have you got a head count yet. I am still hoping to be there, and hopefully learn something from the traditional guys since I am a newbie to it.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 9, 2007)

Man two weeks from today me and coop will be headin yo way!!!!

Yeah lets get a head count for who is pretty darn sure they are goin.....


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 9, 2007)

Also what are the dates ya'll are going, and will anyone be willing to point me in a good direction to hunt b/c it will be my first time deer hunting there.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2007)

me and lewis wil be pulling in on the 23rd i think cater will be there on the same day


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 10, 2007)

I am hoping to get there on thursday the 25th.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be there early Friday AM and my son David will be there also about just before daylight, good Lord willing.
Bill


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 14, 2007)

If everything goes well at work, I should be there on the 23rd also.  If the weather stays like this, it looks like we are gonna hit it at a good time.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 14, 2007)

It is looking really good right now, should have some good pre-rut action goin on!!! Man I am SO Pumped!!!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope to be there on the 25th.  I just started shooting trad.  I look forward to meeting you all.  I'm sure I can learn a lot from you more experienced shooters.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2007)

I will be heading to Black Beard with rapidfire tomorrow evening and we will be back on Saturday. Not sure how much I will have to take care of but I hope to be there for a few days at least.

Will a tree stand be a wise thing to bring along or do most just hunt from the ground?


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 15, 2007)

AL33, I hope you will be there so I can meet you, you have helped me alot on this forum, and so have some others.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 17, 2007)

I've got a question.  Are hunters required to wear orange since it's an archery only hunt on the WMA?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 17, 2007)

no orange reguired.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  I don't know why, but I absolutely hate to wear it.

Have you been over there lately, RC?  How's it lookin'?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2007)

4 days and counting..........uhg uhg uhg hurry up tuesday


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 18, 2007)

hogdgz called me today, told me a few folks from woody's were goin down there....ya'll don't mind if this compound hunter runs down there for the weekend do ya?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2007)

um let me think on it.....nope your welcome ......unlike other we don't descriminate......LOL


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome, look forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 18, 2007)

Me and SouthGaHunter are excited about getting over there to horsecreek. I will be coming on thursday and he will be coming friday i believe, I am bringing my compound and my Recurve that I recently bought. i was thinkin that maybe some of ya;ll could help me with my form, I have no one in tifton to help me. 

Who's bringing the steaks and porkchops. haha


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 21, 2007)

*Look at this forecast!*

Guys, it looks like we're gonna hit it at a great time as far as the weather goes.  I just hope the moon doesn't kill us.



10-Day Forecast for
Jacksonville, GA

Forecast Conditions 	
High/Low °F                         Precip.Chance	



Today
Oct 21
Mostly Sunny
82°/66° 	                          0%

Mon
Oct 22
Scattered T-Storms
83°/67° 	                        60%

Tue
Oct 23
Scattered T-Storms
86°/57° 	                        50%

Wed
Oct 24
Few Showers
68°/47° 	                        30%

Thu
Oct 25
Isolated T-Storms
69°/45° 	                        30%

Fri
Oct 26
Partly Cloudy
73°/46° 	                        10%

Sat
Oct 27
Mostly Sunny
73°/50° 	                        10%


Sun
Oct 28
Sunny
74°/52° 	                          0%

Mon
Oct 29
Sunny
75°/53° 	                          0%

Tue
Oct 30
Mostly Sunny
77°/56° 	                          0%



Chris


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds perfect! Man is it tuesday yet???????????? LOL


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 21, 2007)

Robert is there a Meat Processor nearby thatyou know of? And will they process hogs?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 21, 2007)

don`t know about no processer. Never used one.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL, well maybe you can learn me sumthin then. I have killed my fair share of deer and pigs but I am lazy and just gut them and take them to the processor. I have never processed one myself.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2007)

can you say 1 day and counting.......OOOOOOHHHHHH YEAH


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 21, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHh Yeah!!!!

Man I am SO ready for this!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2007)

hey carter are you over being sick ?????? man i hope so!!!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm ready, want be there till thursday morning, but got most of my stuff ready to go. Does any know if they will have the deer cooler running.(I think they have a cooler). I am going to try and get a topo map of the place, but if anyone has some maps they could e-mail me of the place that would be great.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 21, 2007)

They have a cooler?? Thats convienent!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 21, 2007)

I started to ride over there today and do a little scouting.  Didn't get the chance.  I hate going in there blind.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 21, 2007)

I hate going in there blind also, I hope to do some scouting thursday morning, but I want to wait till everyone gets out of the woods so I want mess anyone up.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 22, 2007)

Go to georgiaoutdoors.com.  You can find maps of all Georgia WMA's.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Robert Warnock, I will check that out.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, my regrets, I will not be making this hunt. I am still struggling with the insurance company trying to get my Trooper repaired. They have not even begun to work on it and it has been three weeks now. I also woke up with a very sore throat this morning so that was the coup de grace for me.

Y'all have fun, be safe, and get some critters.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 23, 2007)

Awe man, I was looking foward to sharing a campfire with ya Al!! Well hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 23, 2007)

no sand knats Al. After blackbeard ,your broke in for south Ga. hunting.RC


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2007)

robert carter said:


> no sand knats Al. After blackbeard ,your broke in for south Ga. hunting.RC



 I'm still having a hard time sleeping due to waking up scratching and having to put Benadryl gel on my legs and arms before I go to bed and at least once suring the night. My arms look so bad I have to wear long sleeves out in public.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright guys I am ready, leaving tommorow morning, what about ya'll.


----------



## william rice (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like we might get wet!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 24, 2007)

Then I want have to walk, I can float around.


----------

